# FMU/LMD ?



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Those of you working on roofs, what do you typically use for your “First Man Up/Last Man Down”?

How do you set up your safety gear, and position ladders, on your initial ascent and on the way down?

Hiw do you get up a steep roof the first time? Any special gear you use to make this easier or safer?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Have been using The Goat for the last several years.

Recently upgraded to the Ridgepro. Ridgepro can be installed from below the roofline using an extension pole w/rope attached. (Exceeds OSHA rating 5000 lbs fall force.). Adjusts to roofs with 6/12 to 12/12 pitches.

What are you all using?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

That's a good looking rig. I quit doing exterior work for the most part a number of years ago because I got to be to old to be FMU/LMD. But up until I was in my mid fifties that is what I always was. I always had a good feel for ladders and roof work, but guys that were in my crew never seemed to have that same feel, so I left them as support and did the heavy lifting myself. Safety can be taught, but not instinct.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> That's a good looking rig. I quit doing exterior work for the most part a number of years ago because I got to be to old to be FMU/LMD. But up until I was in my mid fifties that is what I always was. I always had a good feel for ladders and roof work, but guys that were in my crew never seemed to have that same feel, so I left them as support and did the heavy lifting myself. Safety can be taught, but not instinct.


Thanks. Always on the lookout for “safer and easier”. I wonder what other guys are doing to reach these tough spots?

Many of my helper are seasonal from year to year, so I usually just handle the set-ups and anything risky. I have been trying to move away from high work, but there never seem to be any Ranch houses that need painting.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

That Ridge pro looks pretty slick. Reminds me of a nicer version of the ladder hooks that I use, except the ridge pro is installing an actual tie off point, versus the ladder hooks which just set the ladder in place. Is that right?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> That Ridge pro looks pretty slick. Reminds me of a nicer version of the ladder hooks that I use, except the ridge pro is installing an actual tie off point, versus the ladder hooks which just set the ladder in place. Is that right?


Yes, is an actual tie off rated at 5000 lbs. Has a heavy duty D-Ring Shackle “attachment point”. Easier to install than a ladder hook, imo, especially on some roofs. The tie off was what sold me, and the ease of the extension pole install.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Yes, is an actual tie off rated at 5000 lbs. Has a heavy duty D-Ring Shackle “attachment point”. Easier to install than a ladder hook, imo, especially on some roofs. The tie off was what sold me, and the ease of the extension pole install.


That's pretty nifty. I've been using the hitch-clip when needing tie off points, which has worked good, but it's more work to install than this as you need to climb all the way up to the point to install. Also the hitch clip needs to be screwed into the roof similar to roof jacks, which is always great to avoid if possible.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> That's pretty nifty. I've been using the hitch-clip when needing tie off points, which has worked good, but it's more work to install than this as you need to climb all the way up to the point to install. Also the hitch clip needs to be screwed into the roof similar to roof jacks, which is always great to avoid if possible.



yes, I have a hitch clip. I picked one up after you mentioned it in a thread a while back.
I agree it is a simple, solid anchor. 


Thanks @fromthenorthwest


----------

